# Angeln --> Fische



## Brachuis (10. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

mir ist jetzt schon ein paar mal aufgefallen, dass es keine Übersicht über die zu fangenden Fische gibt. Ich hatte jetzt schon öfters das Problem, das ich einen bestimmten Fisch angeln wollte und wußte nicht, wo ich diesen finde. Dann habe ich in diversen DBs nachgeschaut, aber nirgendwo eine Übersicht gefunden.

Da ich BLASC-Nutzer bin, würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr euch über eine solche Übersicht mal gedanken macht.


- Verbesserungsvorschlag:
Man sollte die verschiedenen Fische mit Fanggebieten in der BLASC-Datenbank einfügen.

Gruß
Brachuis
[Skull Dust]


----------



## Grafalucard (10. Mai 2006)

Ich finde angeln zwarnicht sonderlich spannend und wichtig....dennoch kann ich meinemVorredner nur zustimmen. Waere sicherlich ein interessantes "Add-ON" für blasc.de


----------



## Phenelophe (10. Mai 2006)

wenn man bei blasc den namen eingibt, werden doch so teilweise gebiete aufgezeigt... also so die grobe richtung wo man was finden kann...

schwarzmaul und feuerschwanzflosse gibt es sehr gut am strand bei ratchet rtg theramore oder am strand bei menethil....

aber andere gute angelstellen kenne ich nicht... die sind die besten...  die DIE fische finde ich... 

ansonst wäre es gut wenn man die bereiche für die jeweiligen fische etwas mehr eingrenzt, statt den ganzen strand mit punkten zu markieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

cruz Phenelophe


----------



## folti (12. Mai 2006)

das einzige was bei fischen interessant ist (alchi sachen):

feuerflossenschnapper [feueröl]: Desolace (Schwärme)
schwarzmaul [schwarzmaulöl]: Desolace (Schwärme) 
Steinschuppenaale [steinschuppenöl]: Ashara (angeln >400 req) / tanaris  <-- nachts


ansonsten 
[elementarwasser]: Ashara (NUR Schwärme)


----------



## Roran (14. Mai 2006)

folti schrieb:


> das einzige was bei fischen interessant ist (alchi sachen):
> 
> feuerflossenschnapper [feueröl]: Desolace (Schwärme)
> schwarzmaul [schwarzmaulöl]: Desolace (Schwärme)
> ...


Stimmt zum Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Feuerflossenschnapper und Schwarzmaul :

Ratchet, Zarom Gar Strand , Butybay bis Grom Grohl, Tanaris, Desolace und noch einige andere Stellen.

Steinschuppenaale:

Tanaris immer zu fangen, Hinterland.
Mein Main Char hat Angeln 325 SKill und Alchi 300 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was für Fische suchst du denn ?


----------



## folti (15. Mai 2006)

das "nachts" bezog sich darauf, dass die dropchance bei aalen nach tageszeit variiert...
zu bestimmten zeiten droppen in 20 minuten 15 aale an meinem geheimen angelspot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab auch nur die hotspots aufgelistet. also orte, die man ansteueren sollte, wenn man geziehlt fische fangen will und hordler ist (wegen der reisewege) 

so long
petri heil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

